# Deer Antler Gent



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very large Deer Antler on a Gold Gents pen. Sanded to 1200 then CA finish. Buffed to a nice shine.


----------



## Catfishy (Jul 2, 2009)

Sweet! Great looking pen.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That looks super. Aint no fun drilling those out for the bigpens, though.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Think I have a good idea and plan for this one, just needs to make a trip to the lazer engraver first


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Good lookin' stick, Bill...

Wish Bobby would break loose and buy a laser engraver...so we could all use it...


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Great looking Pen Bill!!! You can never go wrong with antler!!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Good lookin' stick, Bill...
> 
> Wish Bobby would break loose and buy a laser engraver...so we could all use it...


LOL If Bobby ordered one, they would mess up and ship him two...wait that's a good thing


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Don't hold your breath. LOL


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Sweet pen and would look good with engraving. Hey







, I would be glad to buy one of them engravers if everyone here would go in and buy me one and I would let you all use it anytime you want, if i'm not using it that is.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Very nice Bill, that was a nice fat antler.


----------

